# Bluestone Southern Updates



## AndyC (Jan 2, 2008)

Below are links to the updates on the Bluestone Southern RR...


Large Scale Central Forums / Bluestone Southern



Large Scale Central Forums / Plants for the Bluestone Southern


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Andy, great progress. You and Jane have a layout that you both can be very proud of and I know it was a lot of hard work.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Henson on 31 Aug 2009 06:53 PM 
Andy, great progress. You and Jane have a layout that you both can be very proud of and I know it was a lot of hard work. Hope we can come run on the Bluestone Southern someday.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Way to go Andy.....looks good.


----------



## AndyC (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys... It's coming along, slowly but surely.....


----------

